# What (machinist) Items Did You Get For Christmas?



## HMF (Dec 25, 2016)

Did you get anything for your machine shop for Christmas? If so, what? Photos if you got em!


----------



## sd624 (Dec 25, 2016)

I got a sweet vise, a boring bar set and 2" to 3" mic.


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Dec 25, 2016)

I got a 3' length of tool steel rod stock to make a spindle handle for a vise that I'm restoring.
More to come.....


----------



## ELHEAD (Dec 25, 2016)

Don't know if this fits the criteria specified but I got 7  metal shelf units 3 X 7 X  1 1/2 ' to go in a new shop building.
Dave


----------



## bfd (Dec 26, 2016)

no machinist items. does this mean I'm a bad boy? probably. but I did get some tools bill


----------



## Firestopper (Dec 26, 2016)

I was blessed with family and friends fist and foremost, as for Machining tooling, my wife and son gave me a NIB Blake co-axial indicator. A close friend (HM member) presented me with a brand new Mitutoyo 6" digimatic caliper. For now I can only admire the new tooling as I'm unable to use them for quite some time due to shoulder surgery recovery.


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 26, 2016)

Not really a machine related item, but I did a receive a 4TB external backup drive for my computer. Now all of my CAD drawings and such will all be backed up against loss in the event of hard drive failure.


----------



## schor (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## derf (Dec 26, 2016)

Maybe not quite machinist related, but it does have a motor and a blade.
I was complaining to my m.i.l. about the big ham we were having for Christmas day and I needed to slice it, but I lost my meat slicer about 16 yrs ago in a remodel.
She said," Oh honey I've got one that hasn't been used in years and I can't even give it away."
"You can just take it home with ya"...
It's a 70's vintage Rival with a 7" blade. Works pretty good but I think the blade could be touched up. They don't make like that anymore....


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 27, 2016)

I have wanted a set of those Drill index chests for years. You done good "Schor"

 "Billy G"


----------



## owl (Dec 27, 2016)

got a set of 2 flute end mills.


----------



## hattrick300 (Dec 27, 2016)

Here are a few items that I got from my dad.


----------



## bosephus (Dec 28, 2016)

i think i have done my happy dance in a few other places ,   but im still so happy i cant help it .     i got a shaper .....   yaaaay .

to be fair it did come a bit early  and i had to buy it for myself .   but it still counts because i got it in december  right ?


----------



## CluelessNewB (Dec 28, 2016)

Not much but I did add one more of these to my collection.   Personally I think they work a bit better than the Eagle 66 and they are much better than anything I have found made in China.  They are still Made In USA https://www.dutton-lainson.com


----------



## schor (Dec 28, 2016)

CluelessNewB said:


> Not much but I did add one more of these to my collection.   Personally I think they work a bit better than the Eagle 66 and they are much better than anything I have found made in China.  They are still Made In USA https://www.dutton-lainson.com
> 
> View attachment 142382



I like them too. Got one last year for myself at Christmas.


----------



## eugene13 (Dec 31, 2016)

I got a digital camera for the shop


----------

